# rid grow room of hermie pollen, how?



## mendo local (Nov 12, 2009)

I cleaned everything after my last run(had a few herms) and still had a few that got pollinated on the next round.
Is there like a bug bomb or something for pollen?
I heard water destroys it, maybe run a humidifier?
Help please!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep spray everything down with water.


----------



## Hick (Nov 12, 2009)

yup, water... adding a cpl teaspoons of bleach is never a 'bad' idea either..


----------



## mendo local (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you think a humidifier would work to dampen the room? There are tiny nooks and crannys i cant get to.
I just dont want to have to deal with this again.
I really appreciate the help!
thanks guys


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 12, 2009)

Use a real fine mist of water to cover all surfaces, Mist a area then point fans at the area to dry. Repeat til the whole area has been wet down. IMO a humidifier just adds moisture to the air it does not wet down surfaces enough to sterilize the pollen


----------

